# CNC 7x10 lathe ??



## Kermit (Sep 22, 2009)

http://novakon.net/3.html

Is it a modified 7x10 or just looks similiar?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 22, 2009)

that would be a modified C-) microlathe. the baby. smaller than a 7 x
Tin


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Sep 22, 2009)

You could buy a 7 x 12 and convert it for about the same price or less and have a bigger lathe.
It looks good though.
-B-


----------



## malcolmt (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Kermit
My thoughts on this are That it is a sieg CO baby lathe, I own a manual CO and its a great LITTLE lathe but far from accurate. The tailstocks on them have always had alignment issues to varying degrees, mine was considerably out, 0.5mm Low on centre and 0.3 mm along the bed. Mine i feel is marginal on power (no i don't try to over do it) There are many issues with the Gib's and fit of the carriage and topslide. All of these issues CAN be rectified to a great degree, with effort and understanding it can be made into a usable little machine and mine has provided me with endless hours of amusement both in producing non-critical parts and !doing up" the machine to work to a better standard. There are i believe at least two user groups active on the net dedicated to these lathes, which take you through all the ways of upgrading them.
If this lathe as advertised comes prepared with all the problem points resolved, it is probably a nice "little" machine.
Personally i would spend the money cnc'ing something with a little more substance and quality.

All the above are just my thoughts shaded with experience of the basic machine, No offence is meant or intended to anyone concerned.

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------

